# Anyone running a uk registered cas in Italy?



## Spartacus_3 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if there is anyone driving a UK car here in Italy as I need to make a decision whether to drive my car back to UK to get it MOTd or just to switch to an Italy reg car.

At the moment I am not resident in Italy as I spend like two weeks per month back in London and since I am running a UK ltd company it is definitely more convenient not to go for an italian residency.

I am a bit confused about my car though, My insurance stated my cover is valid as long as my car is roadworthy if certified by italian "revisione" but without a british MOT I wouldn't be able to renew Road Tax, but at the same time I can't SORN the car if it's abroad, and it's not eligible to bet exported in Italy either as I am not resident.

Did any of you have to face this situation before? Any help would be much appreciated, thanks in advance!
Eddie


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Spartacus_3;11932585
I am a bit confused about my car though said:


> Think about what you wrote.
> 
> The revisione is the Italian version of the British test. You can't do that unless you have an Italian registered car. That means your insurance isn't valid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spartacus_3 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Nickz, thanks for your reply,

I am insured with Stuart Collins offering a specific european cover, they said although it is preferable to have a valid MOT cover is not affected if car is tested by the local authority as a proof of it being roadworthy.

The guy at the revisione station said the car can be tested and a written check certification can be released, of course not recorded in their database as that applies,as you said, only to italian reg car, but still something for insurance purposes ( I guess! )

Surely that wouldn't be a final solution as I would anyway drive back to UK an MOT it, that would just give me some flexibility to do that in Spring/Summer with definitely better weather conditions ( MOT is expiring in 2 weeks and Road Tax in May ).


----------

